# Torn on which of these 2 stoves to purchase



## 7acres (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello everyone,
  My wife and I are going to buy a wood stove as soon as the check shows up from the insurance company for the replacement of the wedding band I lost. Over the past 3 months I've been reading everything I could get my hands on. My preference is for non-catalytic because I'd like to think it will last forever without parts regularly going bad. I've got it narrowed down to these two wood stoves and I can't figure out which one makes more sense for us.

Jotul F55 Carrabassett
http://jotul.com/us/products/stoves/jotul-f-55-carrabassett
Pacific Energy Alderlea T5
http://pacificenergy.net/products/wood/cast-iron-stoves/alderlea-t5/

They are very similar stoves so I feel like either will be great. We prefer the aesthetics of the PE; but the Jotul is pretty too. I like that Jotul's F55 firebox is larger. So on paper it would seem the F55 has an edge when it comes to burn time. The F55 does not have any ash pan. But from what I read most people like to keep a bed of coals in there at all times anyway. So I'm not considering the lack of a removable ash pan as a "con". Just have to manage the ash removal differently. 

I've never used a wood stove before so there may be pretty significant pros or cons to these two that I'm not picking up on. Can you chime in with some of your opinions on which of these wood stoves you'd go with if you were buying one next week and your reasons why?

Fun facts:
House is 2000 sq/ft
Stove will be located in the dining room (which is smack dab in the middle of the house).
We're in Greenville, SC


----------



## GENECOP (Feb 17, 2014)

I like the elevated top on the Pacific Energy, maybe it makes no difference at all but that detail looks like it would add to the heat output....


----------



## 7acres (Feb 17, 2014)

One other detail to factor in is the pricing I've gotten. 
PE T5: $2,550
Jotul F55: $2,300

So the Jotul comes in at $250 cheaper.


----------



## logger (Feb 17, 2014)

Both great stoves, good luck w your choice.. pics when it's done


----------



## Wood Duck (Feb 17, 2014)

You have narrowed it down to two good stoves from two quality companies at approximately the same price. I'd pick the one your wife likes more. At this point it is more of a décor decision than a heating decision.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 17, 2014)

Both are gonna be good stoves for you. But, don't be afraid to look into a cat stove. Some old stoves have given people a bad opinion of cat stoves. All cat stoves should not be overlooked because of a few Vermont Castings owners bad reviews.
But in all seriousness. Parts can fail in any stove, cat or non-cat. Blaze King gives a 10 year warranty on their cats, that's unheard of in cat stoves, or in non-cat secondary burn components. Even if you need a new cat after 10 years, the wood savings will outweigh the cost of a new cat by a long shot!


----------



## Charles1981 (Feb 17, 2014)

T5 2.1cuft
F55 2.9cuft

Hands down, get the bigger firebox.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 17, 2014)

Is the Jotul a cast iron stove?  Their website isn't working to I couldn't check.


Your location says SE US so I'm guessing that, with very few exceptions, your winters are mild.  2.9 CF is a lot of firebox for 2000 SF home in mild weather.  Just one man's opinion.


----------



## jeff_t (Feb 17, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Is the Jotul a cast iron stove?  Their website isn't working to I couldn't check.



Cast iron clad, steel firebox. Just like the T5.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 17, 2014)

jeff_t said:


> Cast iron clad, steel firebox. Just like the T5.



That's makes it a tougher choice.  I'm a PE fanboy but it's hard to argue against more stove for less $$


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 17, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Your location says SE US so I'm guessing that, with very few exceptions, your winters are mild. 2.9 CF is a lot of firebox for 200 SF home in mild weather.



Read Redd. Read. 2,000 sq. ft.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 17, 2014)

Good luck.   We looked at both of those and went with the Hampton 200 because we wanted a smaller stove.  It was going in the kitchen and the two you are looking at were to big.  The Hampton looks much like both of those stoves and for my wife, looks was a big factor.  They are both such good stoves that I think you can't go wrong......I would decide based on the size I needed.


----------



## tarzan (Feb 17, 2014)

Given the situation you described I would give seroius consideration to a cat stove.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 17, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Read Redd. Read. 2,000 sq. ft.



ficst


----------



## jolby (Feb 18, 2014)

7 Acres, I can't tell you which is a better made or operating stove since the only stove I've used is my Buck 81. I did call a place in Ga about a Blaze King Princess as an insert. It was a 1000 more at 3200. This was Dec 2010. I went with the Buck for 2200. But at the time if I had read this current post https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/...ly-silly-aka-nicks-sirocco-30-install.124409/ I might have gone with the Princess, The only negative other than the increased cost was that my wood supply was poor and not dry enough. I was afraid that I would damage the cat with unseasoned wood. I'm sure either of the 2 you are considering will be good choices, but the Blaze King line of stoves has a great reputation and you might want to consider it as well


----------



## 7acres (Feb 18, 2014)

Jolby,
  I've heard nothing but praise for BK stoves. Especially from people in the far north. Which speaks volumes for the stoves' performance. I've also seen a lot of praise for catalytic stoves. And I read through the thread you posted. If I lived in a cold region it'd be hard to pass up on an awesome BK stove. But here's why I'm favoring non-cat stoves...

* I don't want to worry about people loading non-ideal wood into the stove fouling up the catalytic combustor. 

* I'm speculating that the F55's substitution of a bottom layer of firebrick instead of an ash pan plus it's large firebox means I won't need to wake up early in the AM to add firewood. And when I am eventually up and add some all the heat held in by that firebrick and the coal bed means the logs will catch fire quickly and the reburn stage will kick in fast. It seems the 8/10+hr burn times of cat stoves is now possible with the newer non-cat stoves (especially the Jotul F55). Please correct me if I've got the wrong perspective on this. 

* It seems PE and Jotul have got the baffle design robust enough to last a lifetime now. So since I live in a mild climate My mindset is to go with a newer tech non-cat stove that won't have parts wearing out but is large enough to easily burn all night well into the morning.

I'm still trying to get comfortable with this decision. So please throw anything at me you feel would be good for me to know! 



jolby said:


> 7 Acres, I can't tell you which is a better made or operating stove since the only stove I've used is my Buck 81. I did call a place in Ga about a Blaze King Princess as an insert. It was a 1000 more at 3200. This was Dec 2010. I went with the Buck for 2200. But at the time if I had read this current post https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/...ly-silly-aka-nicks-sirocco-30-install.124409/ I might have gone with the Princess, The only negative other than the increased cost was that my wood supply was poor and not dry enough. I was afraid that I would damage the cat with unseasoned wood. I'm sure either of the 2 you are considering will be good choices, but the Blaze King line of stoves has a great reputation and you might want to consider it as well


----------



## begreen (Feb 18, 2014)

Three is a reason for the extra cost. The primary difference between the two boxes is the baffle design and secondary control. PE's baffle is unique and time proven. It is stainless drops out of the way for a clear shot at the flue for cleaning. It is robust, tough and heavy. The other difference is a regulated secondary air supply. This is unique to the mid-sized PE and helps extend the burn time. The swing away trivets are unique to the Alderlea series.


----------



## 7acres (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for that detail, begreen! Jotul seems pretty proud of the stainless baffle design of their newer F55 and F45. They are guaranteeing it for life now. Do you know if the F55 and F45 baffle design is now on par to the PE in terms of being a lifetime baffle? Jotul's is certainly not time tested. Or is PE's T5 baffle still better than any of Jotul's? 

Also, I was wondering about PE's secondary control. Is that related to PE's "Boost air for easy lighting" feature? 



begreen said:


> Three is a reason for the extra cost. The primary difference between the two boxes is the baffle design and secondary control. PE's baffle is unique and time proven. It is stainless drops out of the way for a clear shot at the flue for cleaning. It is robust, tough and heavy. The other difference is a regulated secondary air supply. This is unique to the mid-sized PE and helps extend the burn time. The swing away trivets are unique to the Alderlea series.


----------



## jeff_t (Feb 18, 2014)

The PE Super Series stoves are all based on the same firebox, with different exteriors. The secondary air is linked with the primary air control, and the secondary air intake is closed as the primary air is turned down. To a point, of course, to pass EPA requirements. This makes for some phenomenal burn times from a 2 cu ft stove. 

I have reloaded my Spectrum on coals after more than 16 hours. This is not making much heat, but still very impressive for its size. 

Boost air comes in at the bottom front, under the door, at WOT. Useful for starting from cold or getting a reload going quickly.


----------



## 7acres (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks, Jeff_t. So are you saying you're getting 16hr burn times in your PE? Or just that after the burn was over for several hours you were still able to ignite a reload off of the hot coal bed?


----------



## jillybeansisme (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi 7Acres.  I am researching wood stoves also and came upon your post.  What I've learned so far (whether others agree or not): is that a non-catalytic wood stove is usually easier to start for most newbies.  A bucket & shovel is as good or better than most ash pans because alot of those ash pans don't self-cover and ashes spew or you have to remove a plug from under the firebox for the ashes to dump into the pan.  A mostly square floor for your firebox is preferable so that when you stock it with logs you can cross them rather than having them all in one direction where they can roll against the glass in the door.  You don't want a top loader because when you open it you can get smoke in your face, etc.  I looked at the Alderlea T5 but decided against it because I really don't need the little warmers that fold out.  You can get the Super 27 for as little as $1685 (ash can is $150 extra and legs are $85 extra vs. the pedestal).  I was also considering a soapstone stove, but have decided to go with the Super 27 or Classic.  Something else you might want to take into consideration -- you stated your house is 2000 SF, but is it an open floor plan or more closed off?  I'm putting mine in the living room, which is in the center of the house but the warm air will seep through the kitchen, dining nook and playroom.  Anyway, it's probably less expensive to purchase the stove at the end of the season.


----------



## jeff_t (Feb 18, 2014)

7acres said:


> Thanks, Jeff_t. So are you saying you're getting 16hr burn times in your PE? Or just that after the burn was over for several hours you were still able to ignite a reload off of the hot coal bed?



Definitely not making much useful heat that point. That is shoulder season burning. Stove is warm to touch, but that's about it.

Generally 8-10 hours of good heat. The stove is in a 1350ish sq ft place in northern MI. It is a vacation home, and once the place is warmed up, the stove has no trouble keeping it really warm in subzero temps.

Yes, the ash dump sucks. My stove is older, so I don't know if it is improved or not. Shoveling is better.


----------



## 7acres (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the useful wisdom. The part about the ash pans not necessarily being an advantage made a lot of sense. Yes, we have a very open floor plan. I'll check out the Super 27. My opinion on the swing out warmers is similar to yours. Not sure I'd use them. Especially since swinging them out is going to get in the way where we want to put the stove. 



jillybeansisme said:


> Hi 7Acres.  I am researching wood stoves also and came upon your post.  What I've learned so far (whether others agree or not): is that a non-catalytic wood stove is usually easier to start for most newbies.  A bucket & shovel is as good or better than most ash pans because alot of those ash pans don't self-cover and ashes spew or you have to remove a plug from under the firebox for the ashes to dump into the pan.  A mostly square floor for your firebox is preferable so that when you stock it with logs you can cross them rather than having them all in one direction where they can roll against the glass in the door.  You don't want a top loader because when you open it you can get smoke in your face, etc.  I looked at the Alderlea T5 but decided against it because I really don't need the little warmers that fold out.  You can get the Super 27 for as little as $1685 (ash can is $150 extra and legs are $85 extra vs. the pedestal).  I was also considering a soapstone stove, but have decided to go with the Super 27 or Classic.  Something else you might want to take into consideration -- you stated your house is 2000 SF, but is it an open floor plan or more closed off?  I'm putting mine in the living room, which is in the center of the house but the warm air will seep through the kitchen, dining nook and playroom.  Anyway, it's probably less expensive to purchase the stove at the end of the season.


----------



## jeff_t (Feb 18, 2014)

And as much as I like my Blaze King, they aren't for everyone, so I won't tell you how great they are and you have to get one. But, there are a couple of things.

First, less than ideal wood sucks in all modern stoves. The BK can be burned with the bypass open until the sizzling stops. Ideal? Definitely not, but it can be done.

And then, these stoves really shine when it comes to even controlled heat. On a low burn, they don't give off much more heat than an electric space heater, and still do it cleanly. Not just for cold climates.

And then, they are really easy to operate. If you don't believe me, you can ask my wife, and my girls, and my sister, and my nephews.

After all that, I really like the PE, and could certainly live with it every day. We are considering a move and downsizing, and the T5 and Super 27 will be at the top of the list of choices for the new place.


----------



## 7acres (Feb 18, 2014)

Can you run a Blaze King cooler than a PE or Jotul without it dying out? I guess that's how BK gets 30hr burn times, right? They're able to sustain a clean burn with much lower fuel consumption than a non-cat can?

Man, now I feel like I need to seriously consider Catalytic stoves too. And understand them better. If the only thing that goes bad on them is the catalytic combustor. I may be able to warm up to them. Well, back to more research. If the Blaze King is as awesome as everyone says (and I've heard that from folks on other forums I'm on) I should probably take a serious look at it.

In the mean time, enjoy this photo from this weekend after just a few hours with the X27 on some standing dead oak I felled. I've got a lot of logs to process and this area facing south gets a good breeze and will hold 10+ cords. I've got this small stack now but I won't quit till it's all split and stacked. Critique on this wood pile setup is welcome (if slightly off topic).







jeff_t said:


> And as much as I like my Blaze King, they aren't for everyone, so I won't tell you how great they are and you have to get one. But, there are a couple of things.
> 
> First, less than ideal wood sucks in all modern stoves. The BK can be burned with the bypass open until the sizzling stops. Ideal? Definitely not, but it can be done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seanm (Feb 18, 2014)

I load my super 27 up at 11 pm and around 9 am I rake the coals forward and throw more splits on. This is done with Larch which is a softwood albeit a good softwood. I would expect that decent hard woods will last even longer. I have the ash pan but many say they leak so I just keep the space packed with ash and use a shovel and bucket like others have said.


----------



## mfetcho (Feb 18, 2014)

If the F55 has a 2.9cu/ft firebox, I'd compare it to the T6 with its 3.0cu/ft box.  I can't speak for the F55, but my T6 has performed well for me.  I would also suggest researching the CAT stoves as well and choose to fit your needs.


----------



## begreen (Feb 18, 2014)

Agreed that the T6 is a better comparison. How are you determining the firebox capacity for the Jotul?


----------



## begreen (Feb 18, 2014)

7acres said:


> Thanks for that detail, begreen! Jotul seems pretty proud of the stainless baffle design of their newer F55 and F45. They are guaranteeing it for life now. Do you know if the F55 and F45 baffle design is now on par to the PE in terms of being a lifetime baffle? Jotul's is certainly not time tested. Or is PE's T5 baffle still better than any of Jotul's?
> 
> Also, I was wondering about PE's secondary control. Is that related to PE's "Boost air for easy lighting" feature?



Boost air is different, it comes from the front center bottom toward the base of the fire. The F55 may also have this feature, not sure. The F55 baffle is pretty nicely designed. I see no reason why it wouldn't stand up well.


----------



## 7acres (Feb 18, 2014)

So I familiarized myself with the catalytic burn process and checked out the Blaze King line. I showed my wife pics of the Ashford 30 and the Princess. She didn't like the looks of the Princess. She really likes the classic cast iron look but wasn't excited at all about the Ashford costing about $1,000 more. The price might be a deal-breaker. 

So I was driving and thinking about how the BKs can burn for ~30 hours on Low and ~10 hours solid at full bore and how non-cat stoves only get one-third of that. I just kept thinking there must be some big time trade offs for anybody to want a non-catalytic stove. Other than the price, and catalytic combustors that must be replaced over time what are some reasons knowledgeable people would prefer a non-cat stove who've had burned both stoves and know the differences? 

I'm sure I'm not the first person to pose that question on this forum. So I'll try to find threads that go into depth on it. Thanks for bearing with me as I wrap my arms around this whole wood stove concept!


----------



## brokenknee (Feb 18, 2014)

I do not have a cat stove, however I have seen it posted here that you do not get the "light show" with a cat stove once the cat is engaged. I do remember one member did not agree with that statement, again I do not have a cat stove so I do not speak from first hand experience.

I do have a top load, down draft stove with after burn and I can tell you from first hand experience you do not get the "light show" once the after burn is kicked in.

We went with the Harman as the wife did not like the looks of the BK, we didn't know about the light show. We still most likely would have purchase it since I did not want a tube stove and the wife liked the looks. It has been a good stove so far (only had it a month installed) get 8 to 10 hour burn times.

Just thought I would throw that out there as the wife was not happy she could not see flames all the time.


----------



## mfetcho (Feb 18, 2014)

7acres said:


> So I familiarized myself with the catalytic burn process and checked out the Blaze King line. I showed my wife pics of the Ashford 30 and the Princess. She didn't like the looks of the Princess. She really likes the classic cast iron look but wasn't excited at all about the Ashford costing about $1,000 more. The price might be a deal-breaker.
> 
> So I was driving and thinking about how the BKs can burn for ~30 hours on Low and ~10 hours solid at full bore and how non-cat stoves only get one-third of that. I just kept thinking there must be some big time trade offs for anybody to want a non-catalytic stove. Other than the price, and catalytic combustors that must be replaced over time what are some reasons knowledgeable people would prefer a non-cat stove who've had burned both stoves and know the differences?
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the first person to pose that question on this forum. So I'll try to find threads that go into depth on it. Thanks for bearing with me as I wrap my arms around this whole wood stove concept!


There has been a lot of debate on here regarding this issue.  I to have wondered how the CAT stoves can run hotter longer.  Wood only has so much energy it can produce while burning.  The only way I can think to produce more heat over a longer period of time is to not allow as much heat loss out the flue.  Do CAT stoves have cooler flue temps?  Can a CAT stove run at 600 degrees for 10 hours?


----------



## 7acres (Feb 18, 2014)

I just explained that to my wife and she totally wants the light show. At this point we can't do the BK because it would be $1000 over our budget plus no light show, plus the whole stove doesn't radiate heat. Just the top plate more or less. My wife wants the warm radiating heat coming off the cast iron. Since this will be in the middle of the house we really want the aesthetic appeal of cast iron plus a light show when the weather permits. Both my wife and I don't like the idea of parts wearing out on the catalytics. While there are a lot of practical benefits to cat stoves and the BKs specifically I think I can say my wife and I prefer the non-cat experience. Including the temp swings throughout the night. She doesn't mind that the house might start out 76 at bedtime and be 66 when we wake up. I can't say I mind one bit either. 

I also appreciated the comment of an earlier poster that the Jotul F55 compares better to the PE T6. That kind of seals the contest for me between the PE T5 and Jotul's F55. F55 costs less than both T6 and T5 and has extra fire brick instead of an ash pan and a really generous fire box considering it's practically the same dimensions as a T5. A larger load of wood means it will heat the house all night long no problem. I'll mull this over some more. I'm not ready to pull out the checkbook quite yet. But all indications are pointing to the Jotul F55. 



brokenknee said:


> I do not have a cat stove, however I have seen it posted here that you do not get the "light show" with a cat stove once the cat is engaged. I do remember one member did not agree with that statement, again I do not have a cat stove so I do not speak from first hand experience.
> 
> I do have a top load, down draft stove with after burn and I can tell you from first hand experience you do not get the "light show" once the after burn is kicked in.
> 
> ...


----------



## tarzan (Feb 18, 2014)

Just a reminder. Keep them splits under 18".

Talked to a guy a few days ago who got a new stove and had to re-cut about 1/2 a cord.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 18, 2014)

7acres said:


> I just explained that to my wife and she totally wants the light show. At this point we can't do the BK because it would be $1000 over our budget plus no light show, plus the whole stove doesn't radiate heat. Just the top plate more or less. My wife wants the warm radiating heat coming off the cast iron. Since this will be in the middle of the house we really want the aesthetic appeal of cast iron plus a light show when the weather permits. Both my wife and I don't like the idea of parts wearing out on the catalytics. While there are a lot of practical benefits to cat stoves and the BKs specifically I think I can say my wife and I prefer the non-cat experience. Including the temp swings throughout the night. She doesn't mind that the house might start out 76 at bedtime and be 66 when we wake up. I can't say I mind one bit either.
> 
> I also appreciated the comment of an earlier poster that the Jotul F55 compares better to the PE T6. That kind of seals the contest for me between the PE T5 and Jotul's F55. F55 costs less than both T6 and T5 and has extra fire brick instead of an ash pan and a really generous fire box considering it's practically the same dimensions as a T5. A larger load of wood means it will heat the house all night long no problem. I'll mull this over some more. I'm not ready to pull out the checkbook quite yet. But all indications are pointing to the Jotul F55.


Sounds like you have it figured out.  My wife and I did the same thing when we settled on the little Hampton in the kitchen.  Everyone has their own needs, wants and preferences.  And there are a lot of stoves out there to satisfy anyone/everyone.  Good luck, it sounds like you are going to make a good decision based one what you want and need.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Feb 18, 2014)

7.....i have a pe summit and a jotul f3cb. your comment about a non-cat has not been exactly spot on with my experience with the summit. it spits unseasoned wood back at me. the first year i had it i cussed the stove up one side and down the other.....come to find out, it wasn't the stoves fault at all but mine for trying to force feed it not so seasoned wood. now, it runs like a champ so just keep that in the back of you mind....even though it doesn't have a cat, its picky and the T5 may be similar. my little jotul could care less what i feed it. i find the controls simple, the draft superior, and unlike the summit, it doesn't really care what you feed it. that may be the same for the jotul you are looking at but i can't say. also, i prefer the ash bin of the jotul over the one of the summit. all in all both good manufacturers but I've found the jotul more tolerant for my impatience with seasoning of wood. jmho....good luck


----------



## 7acres (Feb 18, 2014)

So glad to hear. It's getting real hard to not pull out the checkbook on the F55. I think I'm going to be in good shape on ideal firewood with the barkless standing dead I've been able to find on my property. Glad to hear the Jotul doesn't get irritable when its diet runs a little on the wet side in your experience.



tcassavaugh said:


> 7.....i have a pe summit and a jotul f3cb. your comment about a non-cat has not been exactly spot on with my experience with the summit. it spits unseasoned wood back at me. the first year i had it i cussed the stove up one side and down the other.....come to find out, it wasn't the stoves fault at all but mine for trying to force feed it not so seasoned wood. now, it runs like a champ so just keep that in the back of you mind....even though it doesn't have a cat, its picky and the T5 may be similar. my little jotul could care less what i feed it. i find the controls simple, the draft superior, and unlike the summit, it doesn't really care what you feed it. that may be the same for the jotul you are looking at but i can't say. also, i prefer the ash bin of the jotul over the one of the summit. all in all both good manufacturers but I've found the jotul more tolerant for my impatience with seasoning of wood. jmho....good luck


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 18, 2014)

jeff_t said:


> Definitely not making much useful heat that point. That is shoulder season burning. Stove is warm to touch, but that's about it.
> 
> Generally 8-10 hours of good heat. The stove is in a 1350ish sq ft place in northern MI. It is a vacation home, and once the place is warmed up, the stove has no trouble keeping it really warm in subzero temps.
> 
> *Yes, the ash dump sucks. My stove is older, so I don't know if it is improved or not. *Shoveling is better.



I got my Spectrum Classic in 2009 and I have no idea how well the ash pan works as I've never used it


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 18, 2014)

7acres said:


> So glad to hear. *It's getting real hard to not pull out the checkbook on the F55.* I think I'm going to be in good shape on ideal firewood with the barkless standing dead I've been able to find on my property. Glad to hear the Jotul doesn't get irritable when its diet runs a little on the wet side in your experience.



Be advised that all this information is model and set up specific: my old man has a big Jotul insert (550, maybe?) and it is far pickier than my PE.  And my buddy has the PE Pacific insert (same firebox as the T5, Super, and Specrum) and it's less picky about wood than mine.


----------



## begreen (Feb 18, 2014)

True, there is little relationship between the Jotul cast iron stoves and their cast-iron jacketed stoves. They are completely different animals, not even made in the same country. How a stove burns is dependent on several factors, best to not try to compare based on brand or even like sizing. Both the PE and Jotul will burn well. Each will have its advantages and weaknesses.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just for the record, my Blaze King Ashford is not picky at all. Both the Ashford and my King were very, very tolerant of less than ideal wood. They have been way more tolerant than my Oslo or the Cap Cod.


----------



## begreen (Feb 19, 2014)

How did this tolerance show up in your observations?


----------



## Doc21 (Feb 19, 2014)

My choice came down to the F55 and Cape Cod.  The Cod has a great flame show for a cat stove.  I think the F55 would be a great choice as well.  Don't be afraid of the cat stoves though.  I was a newbie when I bought the Cod and couldn't be happier.  It ain't rocket science.  The only issue I've had is fly ash clogging the cat, probably due to operator error.  A 3 minute swipe with a paint brush made a world of difference. Make the wife happy with aesthetics and go bigger rather than smaller. Oh . . . and keep felling and splitting.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 19, 2014)

begreen said:


> How did this tolerance show up in your observations?


BG, I will be interested to see his reply to your question.  For me, the Hampton, although not real picky, is a little less tolerant of less than good seasoned wood because I can't pour the air to it like I can the ole Buck.......Hell, I could get wet paper towels going in my Buck   Easy, now, I am old and have feelings


----------



## Bostontom (Feb 19, 2014)

Anything with an ash pan is awesome. You pull the pan yah some dribbles down but I've had more rise up from bucket dumpin without a pan I'll never go back to a stove I have to shovel out. My father had a vc non cat without an ash pan. He def had longer burns but cleaning was a pain in the a. I bought a vc dutchwest with a cat burn times are less but the ash pan is great. Hot coals on top and I can get rid of ash without getting rid of coals. I dump the pan put it back in move the coals around to get rid of excess ash and I'm rocking and RollinRollin


----------



## begreen (Feb 19, 2014)

If you're burning wet paper towels I suggest you speak with ole pooky Chief. Seriously though, I am interested in what differences you are noting webby.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 19, 2014)

No help with the stoves from me, sorry.
You figured out how to turn jewelry into a new wood stove...and the wife is on board!!?!! *5 bazillion* cool points for YOU!


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 19, 2014)

begreen said:


> How did this tolerance show up in your observations?


I'm not real sure what you are looking for here.
I will use the same wood in each stove. If I'm using wood that hasn't seasoned as long as I would like, or if its wet from rain it'll fire up immediately in the BK. My non-cats including the Cod would struggle to get going, even needing to leave the door cracked to encourage it. With the bypass open, the BK is more tolerant of less than stellar wood than a lot of other stoves. I'm just saying, don't pass up a good cat stove because of the theory that they can't burn wood unless its perfect.


----------



## begreen (Feb 19, 2014)

Do you think it's the bypass that's helping start the wood and nothing to do with the fact it's a cat stove?


----------



## alforit (Feb 19, 2014)

webby3650 said:


> I'm not real sure what you are looking for here.
> I will use the same wood in each stove. If I'm using wood that hasn't seasoned as long as I would like, or if its wet from rain it'll fire up immediately in the BK. My non-cats including the Cod would struggle to get going, even needing to leave the door cracked to encourage it. With the bypass open, the BK is more tolerant of less than stellar wood than a lot of other stoves. I'm just saying, don't pass up a good cat stove because of the theory that they can't burn wood unless its perfect.


 

Absolutely !........My BK Chinook and Ashford are by far easier to start and get a fire going than my Woodstock PH and Lennox Grandview were with less than stellar wood.
It took much longer to get a fire going on the non-cat stove and especially on the Woodstock PH ( which is also a Hybrid stove ). Sometimes up to an hour to an hour and a half on the PH .....Made me want to dump it off my deck.....heheh.

Same wood on the BK's took only 15 to 20 minutes to start up


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 19, 2014)

begreen said:


> Do you think it's the bypass that's helping start the wood and nothing to do with the fact it's a cat stove?


I do believe its the design of the stove.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 20, 2014)

brokenknee said:


> I do have a top load, down draft stove with after burn and I can tell you from first hand experience you do not get the "light show" once the after burn is kicked in.
> Just thought I would throw that out there as the wife was not happy she could not see flames all the time.


I guess it depends on other factors.
I get great light shows after the AB kicks in. Could be cuz i burn mostly pine. Better light shows than my burn tube stoves for sure. That huge front door glass helps. The TL-300 northern light show is one of the stoves best features IMO.


----------



## rideau (Feb 20, 2014)

A larger cat stove will easily give you a 10-12 hour overnight burn.

Cat stoves do burn with lower flue temps...the flue temp drops as the cat becomes active.  The cat burns smoke at 500 degrees, versus a non-cat at 1000 degrees, so a lot of potential heat is not lost up the chimney, but rather burned to heat the home.  Because of its ability to burn more of the potential BTUs in wood, and to burn them early in the burn cycle, you get a more steady heat over the length of the fire.  You also get more heat from less wood, in significant enough quantity to reduce firewood needs. 

A catalytic combustor is designed to be replaced after about five years.  It is as easy to replace as a furnace filter...just slips out and a new one slips in.  It is not very expensive, and certainly pays for itself in decreased firewood use over its life. 

The Woodstock PH has been specifically tested with wet wood and was found to burn just fine with it.  The test is available on their site if you are interested in looking at it. 

The Woodstock PH has fantastic light show.  Again, you can see this on their website, or on various threads here, and on you tube.
It is also a very handsome stove, an addition to a room. 

A soapstone stove will radiate heat very evenly for many hours.  You might consider a factory rebuilt Woodstock Progress Hybrid as well for your situation.  The factory rebuilt Woodstocks are as good as new, and significantly less expensive.  It is a hybrid stove, and significantly more miserly in wood usage than even a cat stove.  Gives easy 12 hour burns. 

I know Alforit found the PH unsatisfactory, but he is the only person I know who had the problems he had.  Most of us love the stoves and have been very happy with them, and with Woodstock.  I have never taken anywhere near the 1 1/2 hrs. he mentions to get a fire going.  On a hot coal bed, my fire is going before the door is closed, and cat reengaged very quickly.  On a cold start, which does not happen very often outside of shoulder season, half hour is probably normal for a fully burning fire that does not have to be further attended until reload time. 

Just suggesting it is worth considering this stove for your set up, if you have not yet done so.


----------



## 7acres (Feb 20, 2014)

That Progress Hybrid is beautiful! And with 12-14hr burn times they are awesome performers. Nice large firebox too. The retail pricing is out of our price range though. I looked all around the WoodStove.com website for the "factory rebuilt Woodstock Progress Hybrid" information and I must have missed it. Where are those details found? And can you share the general price range of a rebuilt PH? 



rideau said:


> A larger cat stove will easily give you a 10-12 hour overnight burn.
> 
> Cat stoves do burn with lower flue temps...the flue temp drops as the cat becomes active.  The cat burns smoke at 500 degrees, versus a non-cat at 1000 degrees, so a lot of potential heat is not lost up the chimney, but rather burned to heat the home.  Because of its ability to burn more of the potential BTUs in wood, and to burn them early in the burn cycle, you get a more steady heat over the length of the fire.  You also get more heat from less wood, in significant enough quantity to reduce firewood needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry to get off topic here. I can't understand how they have enough "rebuilt" stoves available to even market them. This is a pretty new stove to the scene and from what I hear, they make a good product. If they are so awesome, why all the refurbished units for sale? I just find it a little odd.


----------



## 7acres (Feb 20, 2014)

I called with several questions and I asked about this. They have a 6 month hassle free return policy. They'll even pay return shipping. And when people opt to return their unit Woodstock refurbs them and sell as such. 



webby3650 said:


> Sorry to get off topic here. I can't understand how they have enough "rebuilt" stoves available to even market them. This is a pretty new stove to the scene and from what I hear, they make a good product. If they are so awesome, why all the refurbished units for sale? I just find it a little odd.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 20, 2014)

7acres said:


> I called with several questions and I asked about this. They have a 6 month hassle free return policy. They'll even pay return shipping. And when people opt to return their unit Woodstock refurbs them and sell as such.


But why would so many people return them? I don't get it.


----------



## 7acres (Feb 20, 2014)

From what I have learned the PH is a fairly newly introduced stove model. When it first came out and feedback came in from the purchasers they decided to make a few design changes. You could send your stove back and they'd upgrade your model with the improvements if you elected to take that route. By now the production model incorporates all the improvements. So I guess it had been a work in progress to some degree. Probably less so now. 



webby3650 said:


> But why would so many people return them? I don't get it.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 20, 2014)

jillybeansisme said:


> Hi 7Acres.  I am researching wood stoves also and came upon your post.  What I've learned so far (whether others agree or not): is that a non-catalytic wood stove is usually easier to start for most newbies.  A bucket & shovel is as good or better than most ash pans because alot of those ash pans don't self-cover and ashes spew or you have to remove a plug from under the firebox for the ashes to dump into the pan.  A mostly square floor for your firebox is preferable so that when you stock it with logs you can cross them rather than having them all in one direction where they can roll against the glass in the door.  You don't want a top loader because when you open it you can get smoke in your face, etc.


You have come to a few correct conclusions, but there is also some wrong information, here.  Namely, top load stoves do NOT usually spill smoke when you open the top door.  In fact, just the opposite:  the top door becomes the primary air intake, when opened.  I can open the top door on either of mys toves at any point during the burn, and never spill smoke, because it's a well-designed stove with adequate draft.  Any reports you've seen of top-loading stoves spilling smoke are likely from those with exceedingly poor draft, likely experiencing other problems with their rig.

Also, past the initial kindling / small start-up load, it is usually not advisable to criss-cross the splits when loading.  In general, when stuffing a non-cat stove with a full load, you want all the splits running the same way, and minimal air space between them.  Criss-crossing splits in a large load may result in a run-away condition, particularly in a non-cat stove.  I think you had maybe seen posts discussing NS vs. EW loading, and statements that loading NS helps to protect the glass, which is generally true.



7acres said:


> Can you run a Blaze King cooler than a PE or Jotul without it dying out? I guess that's how BK gets 30hr burn times, right? They're able to sustain a clean burn with much lower fuel consumption than a non-cat can?



I didn't read all replies to this thread, so forgive if this has been already stated, but there have been a few southerners who've had issues with getting the low burn rates for which catalytic stoves are so adored, due to poor draft conditions.  These poor draft conditions are generally the result of too-short chimneys in a too-warm climate.  If you have a taller chimney, this may not be a concern for you, but I figured it was worth mentioning as a factor to consider.

To answer your question, a catalytic stove can achieve a longer burn time because the EPA allows the manufacturers of catalytic stoves to a wider range of primary air supply control than they will allow on a non-cat stove.  In essence, a catalytic stove's air supply can be shut down much tighter than is possible with a non-cat stove.  This is permitted because a catalytic stove can maintain clean re-burn at a much lower (500F vs. 1100F) temperature, with less fuel (wood gas) thru the reburn system.


----------



## Charles1981 (Feb 20, 2014)

I missed that comment about top loaders..

My VC Encore has a top-loading plate and never spills smoke when opened (unless you make the mistake of opening it with the bypass closed) but never reloading. Actually the only time i get smoke spillage on reload is if I am trying to stuff a 22 inch piece in the front doors (If I don't creep the front doors open very slowly it will suck smoke out with draw from the opening).

That being said, My stove on occasion back puffs...so far no smoke leakage but if the back-puffing is ever strong enough it has been known to push the top-loading door open enough to belch smoke out. There are many threads from owners of top-loaders that have draft problems and back-puffing has resulted in smoke leakage out the top loading plate at time.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 20, 2014)

What needs to be stressed with the cat stoves is although you can get long  burns ,there is not a tremendous amount of heat coming off the stove when its dialed back all the way.
One member compared it to about as much heat as an electric room heater.That may come up short on a cold day. If your house has i big heat loss you may not be able to run  it down so far, thus the burn time will be noticeably shorter.


----------



## Charles1981 (Feb 20, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> What needs to be stressed with the cat stoves is although you can get long  burns ,there is not a tremendous amount of heat coming off the stove when its dialed back all the way.
> One member compared it to about as much heat as an electric room heater.That may come up short on a cold day. If your house has i big heat loss you may not be able to run  it down so far, thus the burn time will be noticeably shorter.



Strongly disagree with #1 "not a tremendous amount of heat" #2 "comparable to an electric room heater" and #3 "come up short on a cold day".

Live in Michigan, I have a mid-sized stove, not the most tight house, and find none of those statements to come close to applying to my setup and that is even with heating from the basement. When it is zero degrees and below however the only thing I wish I had was a bigger stove (3.5-4 cubic feet) and would still want a cat stove.

It is 25 degrees outside and with the stove closed all the way it is 90 in the stove room and 73 upstairs.

When it is 10-15 I can still keep the stove closed all the way and the stove room is 85 and upstairs about 68-69.

When it is -10 however the stove room stays around 85 but upstairs drops to about 64-65. And the stove stays about half open reducing burn times from about 8-9 hours to 6 hours or so.

The only thing that would help would be a bigger stove (not a non-cat stove).


----------



## tarzan (Feb 20, 2014)

For me, the ability to dial it back was the reason I suggested the op look into cat stoves. Living in SC the versatility of a cat stove would seem ideal.


----------



## 7acres (Feb 20, 2014)

I am glad you did! While I'm certainly open to them now I find I'm really interested in some of the new hybrid stoves. Light show plus long burn times. Not BK long; but plenty long enough for sleeping in while the stove is still going. 



tarzan said:


> For me, the ability to dial it back was the reason I suggested the op look into cat stoves. Living in SC the versatility of a cat stove would seem ideal.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow, all this talk intrigues me,  I have read many threads about long burns and cat vs secondary re burn stoves.  And I understand the desire to get long burns, but for me, heat, comfort has always what has driven me.  I burn my stoves in whatever cycles, fast, slow, medium, whatever it takes to stay comfortable.  When it isn't to cold, I get long burns because I dial my stoves down, but when it is cold, I fire them up and  may only get 4 hours.  Don't really care.....the temp in the house is what drives me and my stoves.  My new little Hampton I put in the kitchen only claims 6 hour burns.  I can get 10 or more out of it when it isn't to cold.  But when it is cold, I don't worry about more than 4.  Well anyway.....just one old timer who has stayed warm for 40 years and enjoyed it all.


----------



## jeff_t (Feb 20, 2014)

tfdchief said:


> Wow, all this talk intrigues me,  I have read many threads about long burns and cat vs secondary re burn stoves.  And I understand the desire to get long burns, but for me, heat, comfort has always what has driven me.  I burn my stoves in whatever cycles, fast, slow, medium, whatever it takes to stay comfortable.  When it isn't to cold, I get long burns because I dial my stoves down, but when it is cold, I fire them up and  may only get 4 hours.  Don't really care.....the temp in the house is what drives me and my stoves.  My new little Hampton I put in the kitchen only claims 6 hour burns.  I can get 10 or more out of it when it isn't to cold.  But when it is cold, I don't worry about more than 4.  Well anyway.....just one old timer who has stayed warm for 40 years and enjoyed it all.




For some, it is about convenience. If I had nothing else to do, I would be bored with this Blaze King, but twelve and twenty four hour reloads fit our life at the moment.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 20, 2014)

jeff_t said:


> For some, it is about convenience. If I had nothing else to do, I would be bored with this Blaze King, but twelve and twenty four hour reloads fit our life at the moment.


And I understand that completely.  It really is about "what works for you"  Sometimes I do envy you Blaze King guys But I am close to retirement, I think, and so I need something to keep me occupied   What the hell am I going to do in retirement between 12 and 24?


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 20, 2014)

Ash pan: The ash dump hole in the floor of the stove, like the Buck 91 I run, isn't as easy to use as a system with a grate in the bottom of the firebox like my Keystone. When you shovel out ashes (and hot coals) you have to deal with them immediately; With an ash pan, dump 'em down multiple times and remove at your leisure. It's gonna be hard to shovel them out without losing dust into the room, when draft is not strong as will often be the case in a warm climate (draft depends on chimney height, too.)

Cat stove: I can run the stove with some flame in the box if I want, but like tfdchief said above, room temp is what drives me...I don't sit around looking at the stove much. The ability of the cat to run long and low is nice to have where I live, and SC is warmer still. You don't want to be messing with a bunch of small fires, just so you don't roast yourself out of the house with a full load in a non-cat. You could always open the windows, of course....  Don't get too big a stove. If you have to run a little back-up heat on the rare cold nights, so be it. A lot will depend on the layout of your home, and how well insulated and tightly sealed it is.

Stacked Oak: Even though that was dead standing wood, don't expect big splits of Oak to dry enough to burn well by next fall...it's the slowest-drying wood. I would only bank on Oak that's already around 20% moisture content. Branches will be drier than trunks when you drop the tree. Get a cheap moisture meter at Lowe's or Harbor Freight to help you until you can judge the dryness of wood by how heavy it feels, etc, and separate the wood into stacks for this coming winter, and stacks for subsequent years. Stack your wood in single rows if you have the room, so that the wind can work on your stacks more effectively. ASAP, lay in a supply of quick-drying wood like soft Maple, Black Cherry or dead standing White Ash (which starts drier than dead Oak) as insurance for next season, and don't split it any bigger than medium.

Good luck, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 20, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> What needs to be stressed with the cat stoves is although you can get long  burns ,there is not a tremendous amount of heat coming off the stove when its dialed back all the way.
> One member compared it to about as much heat as an electric room heater.That may come up short on a cold day. If your house has i big heat loss you may not be able to run  it down so far, thus the burn time will be noticeably shorter.


This is all 100% true, but should not be taken in the wrong way.  Yes, you can dial some cat stoves way back to the point where they're putting off less BTU's than an electric space heater.  But, you can also run them full inferno, and get every bit as much heat coming off them as any non-cat.  The beauty of the cat stove is the wider range of heat output.

My old cat stoves are certainly not the greatest ever made, but I can set them anywhere between 350F stovetop and full melt-down, in any part of the burn cycle on a full load.  The non-cat guys will have to give the details on what their range of controllable stovetop temps are, but I seem to always hear them quote numbers above 600F in the first third or half of the burn cycle.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 21, 2014)

Charles1981 said:


> Strongly disagree with #1 "not a tremendous amount of heat"


What are the stovetop temps dialed all the way back? Not knocking cat stoves at all .very impressive burn times,but is there a trade off to that long burn?   
If your getting a 40 hour burn with 40 Lb s of wood for example at about 7000 BTU per pound ,your getting about 7000 BTUs per hour. 50 lbs would improve that somewhat if you could get that much wood in the stove. Am i missing something?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 21, 2014)

Joful said:


> The non-cat guys will have to give the details on what their range of controllable stovetop temps are, but I seem to always hear them quote numbers above 600F in the first third or half of the burn cycle.


What are the burn times at a 600 Deg stovetop for a cat stove? Is it similar or much longer than a non-cat?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 21, 2014)

Joful said:


> The beauty of the cat stove is the wider range of heat output.
> .


I agree. I can only dial my harman back to about 15000-20000 BTUs (guessing) So while its great for cold days its a little harder to control on milder days.


----------



## alforit (Feb 21, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> What are the burn times at a 600 Deg stovetop for a cat stove? Is it similar or much longer than a non-cat?




Its hard to compare, Seasoned Oak.
A 600 degree stove top on a Blaze King is different than a 600 degree stove top on a non-cat.......For starters , the BK top temp is centered around where the cat is and not the sides front and the whole firebox like a non-cat is. So your heat is dispersed differently. And heat is added to by the cat which slows the burn down which brings more of the heat into the room which would normally go up the flue.

Two different technologies ......I have had both non-cat , hybrid and cat stoves and I can tell you they all get the job done when its cold......The cat stoves just have a wider range of burn choice and control which is really nice when temps aren't so cold. Also I get a longer burn on a cat stove when its cold than a non-cat . Even though that burn time is shorter on the cat stove than it would be in the shoulder season. Hybrid gets a bit longer burn time than the non-cat , but not as long as a BK.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 21, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> What are the burn times at a 600 Deg stovetop for a cat stove? Is it similar or much longer than a non-cat?


That comes down to the efficiency of the stoves being compared.  Cat stoves are generally more efficient, so they can produce more BTUs at a lower rate of consumption = longer burn times at same temp.  Whether or not that temp is measured on the "top" of the stove is a matter of stove arrangement.


----------



## stovelark (Feb 21, 2014)

All this stuff will give you a headache.  Either the Jotul or PE will do you well.  The most important aspect still is chimney draft and good seasoned wood.  Provide that and the stove will do the rest.  Good luck,  wished I was in SC, most of us Northern folkis ready for some warmer weather.


----------



## 7acres (Feb 21, 2014)

alforit said:


> Its hard to compare, Seasoned Oak.
> A 600 degree stove top on a Blaze King is different than a 600 degree stove top on a non-cat.......For starters , the BK top temp is centered around where the cat is and not the sides front and the whole firebox like a non-cat is. So your heat is dispersed differently. And heat is added to by the cat which slows the burn down which brings more of the heat into the room which would normally go up the flue.
> 
> Two different technologies ......I have had both non-cat , hybrid and cat stoves and I can tell you they all get the job done when its cold......The cat stoves just have a wider range of burn choice and control which is really nice when temps aren't so cold. Also I get a longer burn on a cat stove when its cold than a non-cat . Even though that burn time is shorter on the cat stove than it would be in the shoulder season. Hybrid gets a bit longer burn time than the non-cat , but not as long as a BK.



I've got the hang of cat and non-cat stoves now. I'm trying to understand hybrid stoves at the moment. You said you've had all 3 types so I want to ask you, do all your comments about cat stoves having a wider range of burn choice (especially on the lower temps during shoulder season) apply to hybrid stoves to the same degree as cat only stoves? Or to ask the question another way, Can you burn a hybrid as low temp as a non-hybrid catalytics?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 21, 2014)

Joful said:


> That comes down to the efficiency of the stoves being compared.  Cat stoves are generally more efficient, so they can produce more BTUs at a lower rate of consumption = longer burn times at same temp.  Whether or not that temp is measured on the "top" of the stove is a matter of stove arrangement.


A lower flue temp does indicate higher efficiency. How does the cat stove pull the heat from around  the cat into the room and not have it go up the flue?


----------



## 7acres (Feb 21, 2014)

stovelark said:


> All this stuff will give you a headache.  Either the Jotul or PE will do you well.  The most important aspect still is chimney draft and good seasoned wood.  Provide that and the stove will do the rest.  Good luck,  wished I was in SC, most of us Northern folkis ready for some warmer weather.



Man, you got that right. I have to confess to you all, the wife was sold and excited about the Jotul F55. She agreed she was comfortable with everything I had learned and she likes the looks of the F55. I had permission to call our dealer and order it yesterday. I even mocked up a large cardboard box with similar dimensions to a F55 and put it where the stove will be in our dining room. She approves. We like the price. We like that it needs no thermal protection. Ember protection only. We like extra firebrick on the bottom because there's no ash pan. We like not having to drop money into a combustor every 5 years. We're up to our eyeballs in free firewood sources so extra efficiency from cat combustor isn't a big deal. Everybody says good things about Jotul as a company.

We ruled out catalytic-only stoves. Blaze Kings are awesome, but about $1k out of our price range. Just won't be happening for us. Yesterday I started mulling over hybrid stoves and luxurious soapstone. I'm still really excited about the Woodstock Progress Hybrid. I'm afraid I'm excited kind of like how I was excited about owning that sports car I couldn't afford back when I was 24. I explained hybrids and soapstone to the wife, along with the price and it needing an expensive hearth pad for thermal protection. Her eyes glazed over. She said the Woodstock PH might actually be too fancy. Man oh man, I didn't think I'd ever hear that from a woman.

She said many times this Winter, "I just want this house to be super warm and cozy without feeling guilty about burning through all that propane!" After typing all this out I think I'm realizing the F55 is just right for us. In the South cold weather is something we kind of get excited about. If it's 20F outside the house was 80F because of the ramp up on our non-cat stove I think that would translate to, "Holy cow! I'm so happy we can keep the house this warm during this South Carolina Blizzard!" And friends and family that came over would probably love the blast of heat when they walk through the front door. I'd probably be walking around in my boxers all Winter. But I do that all Summer anyway (inside only folks). I love all I've learned from everyone on here! And I'm not done learning! I think it's just time to make our decision.

You're going to see me figuring out the chimney next! And splitting all these standing dead I dropped. I've got to unbutton the cuffs on my dress shirts to get my hands through they've gotten that much bigger from all the splitting. But I digress...


----------



## logger (Feb 21, 2014)

You'll like the F55... "She's a beauty, Clark."


----------



## 7acres (Feb 21, 2014)

logger said:


> You'll like the F55... "She's a beauty, Clark."
> 
> View attachment 128103



Thanks logger,
  I called the wife and told her my thoughts about the F55 being the right one for us. She said she's glad I came back to the F55 because that's the one she liked best. So I guess there's more to it than comparing spec sheets. I'm heading over to our Jotul dealer over lunch to buy it. I feel like I just made up my mind to stop dating around and marry my sweetheart or something. Weird.


----------



## begreen (Feb 21, 2014)

A happy wife is more important than getting the perfect stove. Actually, there is no such thing as the perfect stove, so take the happy wife and smile.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 21, 2014)

Jotul does make very nice products! It's a good choice, except its lacking an ashpan!
I love my ashpans and can't imagine scooping out ashes again, its a mess!


----------



## Ashful (Feb 21, 2014)

You won't regret the purchase of the F55, and begreen said the most important bit, already.  If your wife likes the F55, go with it, and don't look back.



Seasoned Oak said:


> A lower flue temp does indicate higher efficiency. How does the cat stove pull the heat from around  the cat into the room and not have it go up the flue?


Simple:  magic.


----------



## alforit (Feb 21, 2014)

7acres said:


> I've got the hang of cat and non-cat stoves now. I'm trying to understand hybrid stoves at the moment. You said you've had all 3 types so I want to ask you, do all your comments about cat stoves having a wider range of burn choice (especially on the lower temps during shoulder season) apply to hybrid stoves to the same degree as cat only stoves? Or to ask the question another way, Can you burn a hybrid as low temp as a non-hybrid catalytics?




No......My hybrid operated mainly like my  non-cat stove. The secondary air would take over and combust the wood at about the same speed as my non-cat stove.The cat in it did help to extend the burn but only buy a small percentage. For example as a ratio percentage it was 80℅ non-cat and 20℅ cat.

Could not get a low temp burn like my Cat stove unless I put very small loads of wood in which would give me very short burn times.


----------



## tarzan (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm sure you and your family will be very happy with the Jotul. 

And it only took four pages of us making it clear as mud to settle on your original decision sometimes ya just got to go with what feels right.


----------



## stovelark (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice choice-  its hard to go against Jotuls, they just work.  But so do P/E, Enviro, Blazeking, Lopi, Quadrafire......  good luck.


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 21, 2014)

alforit said:


> No......My hybrid operated mainly like my  non-cat stove. The secondary air would take over and combust the wood at about the same speed as my non-cat stove.


Sounds like the new Woodstock may be better at burning low toward the beginning of the load....


----------



## alforit (Feb 21, 2014)

Joful said:


> Seasoned Oak said:
> ↑
> A lower flue temp does indicate higher efficiency. How does the cat stove pull the heat from around  the cat into the room and not have it go up the flue?Click to expand...
> Simple:  magic.




Lol...............Love it


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 21, 2014)

alforit said:


> No......My hybrid operated mainly like my  non-cat stove. The secondary air would take over and combust the wood at about the same speed as my non-cat stove.The cat in it did help to extend the burn but only buy a small percentage. For example as a ratio percentage it was 80℅ non-cat and 20℅ cat.
> 
> Could not get a low temp burn like my Cat stove unless I put very small loads of wood in which would give me very short burn times.


After a while I decided the same thing with my cape cod. The cat was more like a scrubber for the exhaust. Just to obtain super low emissions.
It might have extended the burn times a little, but not much.


----------



## 7acres (Feb 21, 2014)

tarzan said:


> I'm sure you and your family will be very happy with the Jotul.
> 
> And it only took four pages of us making it clear as mud to settle on your original decision sometimes ya just got to go with what feels right.



I feel like these last four pages ultimately gave me much more confidence the choice was truely the best one for us. My wood stove IQ went up quite a bit for sure! Such a helpful crowd here.

I made the big purchase over lunch. I got the blower too. Should arrive in a couple weeks. And the wife is going to love this stove!


----------



## Ashful (Feb 21, 2014)

It's going to be a warm weekend.  Time to get a jump on splitting some farwood?

I wish I could, but it's too wet here.  Watching 24"+ of snow melt inside a day and a half, under steady rain.  My neighborhood looks like Dagobah, at the moment.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 22, 2014)

7acres said:


> I feel like these last four pages ultimately gave me much more confidence the choice was truely the best one for us. My wood stove IQ went up quite a bit for sure! Such a helpful crowd here.
> I made the big purchase over lunch. I got the blower too. Should arrive in a couple weeks. And the wife is going to love this stove!


The reason i was interested in this discussion is im planning to add a cat stove to my collection at some point. Then i can get a real feel for the stove differences, already having a downdraft and 2 different burntube stoves to compare it with.


----------



## begreen (Feb 22, 2014)

7acres said:


> I feel like these last four pages ultimately gave me much more confidence the choice was truely the best one for us. My wood stove IQ went up quite a bit for sure! Such a helpful crowd here.
> 
> I made the big purchase over lunch. I got the blower too. Should arrive in a couple weeks. And the wife is going to love this stove!



A happy wife will keep you as warm as any stove will.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks like this stove choice has a very happy ending.  I looked at both of the choices discussed here and really had a hard time deciding. Great stoves.  I ultimately went with the Hampton 200 because I needed a smaller stove.  I have never regreted it.  It has been a perfect fit for the additional heat we needed in the kitchen and far end of the house.  When the weather is mild, it heats the entire house without overwhelming it like the Buck did.  The Buck now gets a rest when the temps get mild.  

I am just a little amazed that the Hampton is not more popular.  Their H300 is comparable to the Jotul F55 and the Pacific Energy Alderlea T5, but hardly ever talked about on this forum.  I would probably not looked any further than the Jotul and the PE had I not needed a smaller stove.  But for anyone out there contemplating and new stove, I highly recommend the Hampton.  Great stove, well built, easy to run and just a very nice looking stove. 

Steve


----------



## 7acres (Mar 25, 2014)

We took delivery of our F55 this weekend. Everyone agreed the stove is beautiful and look fantastic where we put it. My wife says it looks even better than she thought it would. She was worried it might be a tad large. But it's not. Looks very handsome. Can't wait to finish the install and see how it looks with a fire in it! We will be putting a Morso glass hearth plate on top of our rustic wood floor for ember protection; and finishing the wall behind it with stone veneer. Oh man, we're gonna be cozy next Winter! As long and cold as this Winter has been I still can't wait for the cold weather to be upon us again!


----------



## mol1jb (Mar 25, 2014)

Pictures!!


----------



## 7acres (Mar 25, 2014)

Okay, okay. Here's a photo (not great, but the only thing I've got on me at the moment). It's just sitting on top of a couple of boards from the palette. And after the photo I've moved it 6" away from the wall so we could see how far into the room it will sit while meeting clearances. I'll take better photos as the chimney and stone veneer project progress.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautifully trimmed out house!  I like the door casings, crown moldings, and chair rail.  You need taller baseboards, tho... that 4" stuff just doesn't jive with the nice big door casings and crown.

I like the lime with white paint scheme, too!


----------



## mol1jb (Mar 25, 2014)

I like the location.


----------



## 7acres (Jul 2, 2014)

I thought I'd update this thread with a bit of happy news. If you remember from my original post on this thread we got the money to buy a stove because my homeowner's insurance payed out for my wedding band I had lost. Well a few weeks ago I went out in the back yard with my son to watch our honeybees like I often do. I was standing there with him and I looked down at the ground... My Ring!

Got it sized down 1.5 sizes (lost 30lbs over the last few years) and now it's back on my ring finger. So, this may be the only time in my life where I got to have my cake and eat it too.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jul 2, 2014)

Choppin wood is a pretty good weight loss program huh?!


----------



## Ashful (Jul 3, 2014)

Uh oh... time to give the stove back.


----------



## Nelson (Jul 7, 2014)

7acres said:


> I thought I'd update this thread with a bit of happy news. If you remember from my original post on this thread we got the money to buy a stove because my homeowner's insurance payed out for my wedding band I had lost. Well a few weeks ago I went out in the back yard with my son to watch our honeybees like I often do. I was standing there with him and I looked down at the ground... My Ring!
> 
> Got it sized down 1.5 sizes (lost 30lbs over the last few years) and now it's back on my ring finger. So, this may be the only time in my life where I got to have my cake and eat it too.



Lol, this is freakin brilliant. You've got luck on your side my friend. Enjoy your new stove!


----------



## 7acres (Aug 26, 2014)

For any of the fine folks here who helped us pick out our Jotul F55 on this thread, I just posted post-install photos. Check out the finished project on the new thread.


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 26, 2014)

Joful said:


> Uh oh... time to give the stove back.


Heard an ad on the radio last night about insurance fraud, but I can't remember the toll-free number....


----------

